# Help finding a new lab



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

As some of you may remember, I lost my best friend earlier in the year to kidney failure. He was a 9.5 year old black lab that loved to hunt as much as he loved to lay around the house. I think my wife and I are ready to get another dog and I was hoping some of you might point me in the right direction. I don't really care that much about field trials, etc., but I would like a good dog. At the same time, it is important that the dog be a good companion and part of the family. It will sleep inside and stay home with the wife when I am out of town. I am thinking about getting a girl this time around as I want to avoid comparing the new dog to my old one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.vorkampfers.com/index.html

Great family dog.


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what you are looking at spending, however Pecan Acre Kennels in Brenham, TX have nice quality Labs. Look them up on the internet, there is a webpage.


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

www.classiclabs.com


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Pecan Acres has some NICE pooches. A buddy of mine got one from there, and he is great (the dog, not my buddy..) Pecan Acres are proud of their dogs though $$$. They breed for conformation, and aim to get a show dog. They advertise in either Tide or Currents

If you are looking for a great pet, check out Southeast Texas Labrador Retriever Rescue. We got our lab from them and it was a great feeling. Their website is WWW.TXlabrescue.org.

They foster dogs until they can get them adopted. Kinda like getting a dog from the ound, but they come to you somewhat trained....housebroken, etc. The foster family can also tell you how the dog is with kids, cats, etc.

The dogs from their aren't all mutty wither. I got Hunter an ILP # from AKC and run him in hunt tests. He got his first Junior pass weekend before last.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I was in the same boat as you are about a year ago. A relative of mine had recently bought a yellow lab from Pecan Acres in chappel hill and it was a beautiful dog but it didn't have a an ounce of hunting instinct in it. Not an even a little bit. Glenda(I think that was her name) breeds for looks and personality, she could care less if they hunt. Needless to say I called her and asked for my deposit back. She said she understood and sent my money within a week.

I really started to do some research and was continually referred to Waterbound Labradors. I ordered one and got one heck of a dog. She is calm and gentle around the house but when we get out in the field she goes into another gear and the intensity level goes up 10 fold. All of their dogs are the stalky block head types of labs. So if you don't want a lab that is built like a brick $hithouse, I'd look else where. My pup is 11 months today and retrieved around 80 ducks and 40 dove this season...not bad for a rookie.

Here's a link http://www.waterboundlabradors.com/


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

You could give Sally (I think thats her name) a call at tops-n-towers in Seabrook. She is involved in lab rescue. I got my old lab Max from her a few years ago, good luck, hope you find a good one


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

sterlingcaster's female chocolate just had pups. I have a 1.5 yr old black out of the same daddy as these pups and she is great. A buddy of mine has a 8mt. old chocolate out of the same momma and daddy as these pups and she is doing awesome.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> I was in the same boat as you are about a year ago. A relative of mine had recently bought a yellow lab from Pecan Acres in chappel hill and it was a beautiful dog but it didn't have a an ounce of hunting instinct in it. Not an even a little bit. Glenda(I think that was her name) breeds for looks and personality, she could care less if they hunt. Needless to say I called her and asked for my deposit back. She said she understood and sent my money within a week.
> 
> I really started to do some research and was continually referred to Waterbound Labradors. I ordered one and got one heck of a dog. She is calm and gentle around the house but when we get out in the field she goes into another gear and the intensity level goes up 10 fold. All of their dogs are the stalky block head types of labs. So if you don't want a lab that is built like a brick $hithouse, I'd look else where. My pup is 11 months today and retrieved around 80 ducks and 40 dove this season...not bad for a rookie.
> 
> Here's a link http://www.waterboundlabradors.com/


I'm really suprise to hear that about Linda Palmer at Pecan Acres. When i was growing up, her kennel was in my home town and I worked for her husband (now ex) in high school. All she raised at that time was hunting labs. I beleive she even trained a few National Champions. I know a lab she had called Classic won just about everything. Hence, "Classic Labs" I know several years ago she stopped training hunting dogs and was referring a lot of her clients to Steve Biggers in Chappell Hill. She said she was getting to old. But, agin, it really suprises me she got totally away from breeding for the hunting instincts.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

This board usually has labs all over it it does now. think on the one of the other boards. 
I highly reccomend a female, sure lots easier to train, handle, etc. but I had mine fixed at 6 months. Good luck. 

Charlie


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I know. She told me about her field trial days but she has decided to totally get away from that. It just became too much time and effort for her.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> I know. She told me about her field trial days but she has decided to totally get away from that. It just became too much time and effort for her.


Yeah, I knew she got away from training. But, she always seemed to believe a dog should maintain his originally bred instincts along with superior conformation. I guess it's just a lot easier to do one than both.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmm, I think Texas Pale Rider and I may have gone to high school together. You used to work for Corky, huh?


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

James, last time i saw your black lab you had taught it that trick where it would go eat Boriack's **** and then come lick you.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Actually, that was Lynch's ****. and my dog only eats cow **** now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Hmmmm, I think Texas Pale Rider and I may have gone to high school together. You used to work for Corky, huh?


Yep! Worked at Palmer's Sporting Goods Fall during the school year '81-'82.

Brazoswood Class of '82

Where/when did you go to school?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Brazoswood class of '90. Right location wrong time. Hmmmm, Did you know Jason Suazo or Marty Schwibel?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I think Marty was a year younger than me. I knew his older brother Darrell better. Jason Suazo sounds familiar.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's help and input. My wife and I have decided to get a dog from Cremelevel Kennels out of these two dogs http://www.creamlevel.com/Drak_Cher.shtml. I will make sure and keep y'all posted on how she turns out.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

If you can wait a few months Im getting my Dog Bred..She's a hunting/fishing machiene..White lab with a red nose.. Im breed'n her to a massive chocolate male thats a hunter ext..he got 2nd place @ the bass pro long jump..
Let me know if your interested..$150 a pup

Oxx...


----------



## bowmaster (Dec 7, 2004)

*Nice Male pup*

A buddy of mine has one male left. Awsome desposition.
Good price.
Terry 214-728-1230


----------

